# Shrimp getting sucked into filter?



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

more often than anyone cares to admit.

if you have stockings or filter media bags, tie that over the intake. use a rubber band to seal the edges. I used a ziptie. that will keep the shrimp out and allow water to flow. infact, i see shrimp babies over my intake now as they are grazing over the hair algae that collects on the intake.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Definitely happens a lot. Just cover your intake as suggested above. I've gone to clean out my filter and found 10-15 shrimp living in the media container. Plenty of junk in there for them to live on....


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

I use a fluval edge sponge. Mord sells the stainless steel strainers that look kickin' rad. Though, I'm sorta wondering because my shrimps seem to love the sponge I have...


----------



## sbarbee54 (Jan 12, 2012)

Fluval edge sponge is great! If they get sucked in feel lucky if they live. Most of the time they get sucked into the the shrimp chipper part.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i use sponge curlers from dollar tree snipp the hole in the end and they fit right over the intake and some of the extra foam goes down inside to cover the hole in the bottom


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

+1 for the Fluval Edge prefilter sponge. It's $1-2 at petsmart, looks decent enough, and does a good job. You can trim it down somewhat to increase the flow into the filter and prolong the life of the prefilter.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Fluval Edge Sponge prefilter will do the trick. Any sort of hang on the back without proper prefilters will suck up baby shrimp. 

Also if you don't care about a growing flourishing population, then add fish. However, if you want your shrimp to reproduce like mad, I'd recommend just doing shrimp only with a couple of ottos.


----------



## chizamp (Apr 12, 2008)

As said above, the shrimp will definitely get sucked into the filter without some sort of attachment to block them from getting sucked up. I would highly recommend a sponge over stockings or anything else, sponges just seem to work better, at least in my experience. Just my 2 cents.


----------

